# Schauspieler Johannes Heesters ist tot



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

​*
Vor einer Woche war Johannes Heesters ins Krankenhaus gebracht worden. Nun ist der Schauspieler und Sänger im Alter von 108 Jahre gestorben – im Kreise seiner Familie.*

Heesters starb am Samstagvormittag um 10.15 Uhr im Beisein seiner Ehefrau Simone Rethel und seiner Enkelin Wiesje Herold, teilte die Klinik mit. Er sei „friedlich verstorben“, hieß es.

Heesters war am 17. Dezember mit einem Rettungswagen ins Krankenhaus gekommen und lag seitdem auf der Intensivstation. Der Unterhaltungskünstler, der erst am 5. Dezember seinen Geburtstag gefeiert hatte, war der wahrscheinlich älteste aktive Schauspieler der Welt und gehörte zu den populärsten Bühnendarstellern des 20. Jahrhunderts.

Fast bis zuletzt auf der Bühne
Vor allem durch zahlreiche Operettenrollen wurde er bekannt. Seine Paraderolle war der leichtlebige Graf Danilo aus Franz Lehárs Operette „Die lustige Witwe“. Aber auch auf der Leinwand war Heesters in zahlreichen Filmen zu sehen wie „Gasparone“, „Hallo Janine“ und „Die Csardasfürstin“.

In Deutschland hatte er noch fast bis zuletzt öffentliche Auftritte mit Bravour absolviert. Einen seiner letzten großen Erfolge feierte Heesters 2008 im Singspiel-Klassiker „Im weißen Rössl“ in Hamburg als uralter Kaiser Franz Joseph. Kurz vor seinem 108. Geburtstag hatte Heesters bereits einen Schwächeanfall erlitten und musste im Krankenhaus ärztlich versorgt werden.
Unwiderstehlicher Charmeur
Seine Bühnenlaufbahn begann Heesters als 17-Jähriger in Amsterdam, die steile Karriere begann dann 1935 in Berlin, wo er rasch zum Frauenliebling und unwiderstehlichen Charmeur aufstieg. Auch nach dem Krieg war Heesters gefragter Star auf der Leinwand und der Bühne sowie bald auch im Fernsehen. Ab 1996 stand er mit seiner Frau Simone Rethel gemeinsam auf der Bühne. 2003 spielte er als fast 100-Jähriger in Stuttgart in einer musikalischen Hommage sich selbst.
Ein Herzenswunsch des Schauspielers ging in Erfüllung, als er am 16. Februar 2008 seinen ersten Auftritt nach fast einem halben Jahrhundert in seiner niederländischen Geburtsstadt Amersfoort hatte. Wegen seiner Karriere im Nazi-Deutschland war Heesters von den niederländischen Bühnen jahrzehntelang boykottiert worden.
(Quelle: focus.de)

*Nachtrag:*
Hier noch ein Nachruf von der Tagesschau:

​


----------



## Little_Lady (24 Dez. 2011)

Hat er die Erlösung meine ehemalige Nachbarin starb vor paar Wochen mit 102 die hatte auch immer gejammert das sie nicht mehr leben wollte 20 Jahre.


----------



## AMUN (24 Dez. 2011)

108 Jahre und fast täglich auf der Bühne... Respekt


----------



## ronangel (24 Dez. 2011)

**Kommentar gelöscht*

bitte etwas mehr Respekt*


----------



## steveangel (24 Dez. 2011)

Ich denke der hat in seinem Leben alles erreicht und irgendwann muss jeder gehen (so ist halt das Leben)

Gruß
Steve


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2011)

Schade


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2011)

Mal eine Kerze da Lassen für Jopi




​


----------

